# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  کدوم رشته بهتره ؟

## :Iman1997

سلام دوستان
بین رشته بهداشت و زبان و ادبیات انگلیسی کدومش بهتره ؟ 
و از بین مهندسی بهداشت حرفه و ایمنی کار بهتره یا بهداشت عمومی کدومش بهتره واسه دختر ؟

از بین رشته علوم تغذیه و دکتری دامپزشکی هم بگین کدومش بهتره ؟

ممنون

----------


## Bahar1377

> سلام دوستان
> بین رشته بهداشت و زبان و ادبیات انگلیسی کدومش بهتره ؟ 
> و از بین مهندسی بهداشت حرفه و ایمنی کار بهتره یا بهداشت عمومی کدومش بهتره واسه دختر ؟
> 
> از بین رشته علوم تغذیه و دکتری دامپزشکی هم بگین کدومش بهتره ؟
> 
> ممنون


ببین بین بهداشت و زبان ، من اگه بودم زبان و انتخاب میکردم.
و بین دام و تغذیه، من خودم به دام خییلی علاقه دارم ، تغذیه هم دوست دارم . اما من تغذیه میزدم. چون تصمیم دارم بعد لیسانس کنکور بدم. اما دام بزنی دیگه همه صدات میکنند دکتر. 
البته مراقب باش  اگه دام زدی . ما تو فامیلمون یه سری آدم هستند که شوخی های بی مزه و بی جا و به سخره گرفتن آدما جز کارای اصلیشونه، امیدوارم تو فک و فامیل شما همچین آدمایی نباشند. و اگه بودند خودت و باید آماده کنی با این جور حرفا.

----------


## Tahora97

> سلام دوستان
> بین رشته بهداشت و زبان و ادبیات انگلیسی کدومش بهتره ؟ 
> و از بین مهندسی بهداشت حرفه و ایمنی کار بهتره یا بهداشت عمومی کدومش بهتره واسه دختر ؟
> 
> از بین رشته علوم تغذیه و دکتری دامپزشکی هم بگین کدومش بهتره ؟
> 
> ممنون


سلام من در رابطه با رشته بهداشت میتونم کمکتون کنم
رشته بهداشت عمومی برای دخترا مناسب تره محل کارش تو مراکز و پایگاه های بهداشت هستش اما رشته بهداشت حرفه ای برای آقایون مناسب تره چون کارش تو محیط های مردونه و بیشتر کارخونه ها هست در شهرهای بزرگ و صنعتی درآمد این رشته نسبت به بهداشت عمومی خیلی بهتره
بازم سوالی بود بنده در خدمتم

----------


## :Iman1997

نظر دیگه ای نبود؟

----------


## Mahdis79

تعداد انصرافیای رشته دام پزشکی خیییلییی زیاده
خواهرم تو این رشته تحصیل کرده و میگفت بعد از دوسال تعداد دانشجوهای کلاسشون نصف شده و واقعا تعداد انصرافیا زیاده
در مورد رشته ی علوم تغذیه نظری ندارم چون هیچ اطلاعاتی ندارم

----------


## sinnna

*سلام

بهداشت
بهداشت عمومی
بستگی به علاقه داره.*

----------


## Maryam.mz

عزیز ، شما باید ببینید علاقه تون کجاست ، اگر زبان خوندید و وارد محیط کار شدید آیا بعد ۱۰ سال و توی سن ۳۰ سالگس مثلا ، از خودتون راضی هستید؟ از شغل تون ؟ از وجهه ای که دارید از شان اجتماعی که اون شغل براتون خواهد داشت؟ 
فقط ب درون خودتون رجوع کنید  ، اگر با علاقه و اشتیاق وارد کاری بشید شک نکنید که درش به بهترین جاها می رسید و حتی می تونید بهترین باشید .

----------


## telma_alen

> سلام دوستان
> بین رشته بهداشت و زبان و ادبیات انگلیسی کدومش بهتره ؟ 
> و از بین مهندسی بهداشت حرفه و ایمنی کار بهتره یا بهداشت عمومی کدومش بهتره واسه دختر ؟
> 
> از بین رشته علوم تغذیه و دکتری دامپزشکی هم بگین کدومش بهتره ؟
> 
> ممنون


سوال اولت بر میگرده به علاقه و روحیه اگه قصد خدمت داشته باشی و بتونی کشیک تحمل کنی شغلای بیمارستانی پرستیژدارن   زبان انگلیسی یا فرانسه  اگه تا مقطع دکترا پیش بری یا حالا کمتر ازاستاد و  دبیر زبان تو کانون های تا زدن موسسه ها تور گاید یا وزرات خونه حتی ترجمه فیلما درواقع میشه از توش پول دراورد
سوال دومت برای دخترا قطعا بهداشت عمومی بهتره چون کارش بیشتر تو حیطه علوم پزشکی هست و میتونه تو خانه های بهداشت و بیمارستان مشغول به کار شه بهداشت حرفه ای و ایمنی و محیط واقعا ظریف نیستن و باید هم جنبه داشت هم قوی بود
بین دام و تغذیه از نظر پرستیژ مثل همن دام جز وزارت علومه ولی تغذیه وزارت بهداشت که خب اینجا به نفع تغذیه است    ولی دام که بری نهایتا لفظ دکترو یدک میکشی(که خب فک کنم 6 ساله همین 6 سال تغذیه هم ادامه بدی دکترا میگیری )  اما باید سرمایه اولیه داشته باشی وگرنه هیچی !!  اگه مثل قبل بود (زدن مطب برای تغذیه ازاد بود)میگفتم تغذیه الان نمیدونم دیگه بستگی به علاقت داره و اینکه چقدر بخوای پیشرفت کنی

----------


## Mobham

> تعداد انصرافیای رشته دام پزشکی خیییلییی زیاده
> خواهرم تو این رشته تحصیل کرده و میگفت بعد از دوسال تعداد دانشجوهای کلاسشون نصف شده و واقعا تعداد انصرافیا زیاده
> در مورد رشته ی علوم تغذیه نظری ندارم چون هیچ اطلاعاتی ندارم


من خودم از دام انصراف دادم :Yahoo (4):

----------

